# How to set Epson printer to print on transfer paper



## possibilities

I would like to know how to set my epson stylus printer CX 5500 in order to print on t-shirt transfer paper. I tried to set my printer to the settings recommended according to the transfer paper directions but can't find the settings within the options listed on the computer. Can someone please help?


----------



## freebird1963

what options can't you find and were are you looking for them at ? You would not look for them in the computer options. You need to be in the printer options. 
On XP go to START
then PRINTER and FAXES
Find your printer and right click on it.
Click on properties
Then click on printing preferences at the bottom. That should bring up your printer software to make any option changes.

Hope this helps. 

Good luck
Mark


----------



## possibilities

Thanks for the feedback. I did get the printer setting figured out for printing on transfer paper but my printer doesn't give me an "option" of paper except photo paper or regular paper. Should I choose photo paper? And if so, glossy, matte, etc.? Also, if I have words to print, don't I have to print out a "mirror image" in order to transfer my picture w/ words onto my t-shirt. Otherwise the words will be backwards. Oh, this is more complicated than I thought. Can anyone please give me some answers? Thanks so much!


----------



## Girlzndollz

possibilities said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I did get the printer setting figured out for printing on transfer paper but my printer doesn't give me an "option" of paper except photo paper or regular paper. Should I choose photo paper? And if so, glossy, matte, etc.? Also, if I have words to print, don't I have to print out a "mirror image" in order to transfer my picture w/ words onto my t-shirt. Otherwise the words will be backwards. Oh, this is more complicated than I thought. Can anyone please give me some answers? Thanks so much!


 
Plain paper setting (regular paper).

If it is paper for white or light shirts, you mirror it. That option can be found in the printer settings.

If it is dark/opaque paper for dark shirts, you do not mirror it.

Hope that helps.


----------



## possibilities

Thanks, Kelly. I will try it!


----------



## jassmine777

What kind of transfer paper do you use for an epson workforce printer that has copier, printer, fax, scanner? I loaded the red grid tranfer paper to make an image for a white tee shirt, but I got an information box that said, I could damage the printer if I used ink jet tranfer paper for this printer. I thought the 7510 was an ink jet printer (epson wf printer). 

If someone can enlighten me, I would appreciate it much.

Thank you for your time,

jassmine777


----------



## Lesa

I purchased the Epson ET-2550. I want to dye sublimate t-shirts. What kind/brand and where can I buy the transfer paper? Is there a paper I can use for 50/50 shirts or can you only use 100% Polyester shirts? I would really be greatful if someone could help me with these questions. I want to make the best quality sublimated t-shirts that I can without costing me an arm and a leg. Thanks Lesa


----------



## radlog

Hello everyone,
I already have Epson L130. its a photo printer. I am thinking about getting pigment ink for my printer. But in which settings should i print my design in the transfer paper? I mean dont wanna print exessive ink.
And do you have to wash your t shirt after heat press?If yes why and how?
I would really appreicate if you can answer these question


----------

